
God's Own Cryptosystem - DanAndersen
https://jacobitemag.com/2018/09/06/the-uncertainty-principle-gods-own-cryptosystem/
======
stinky
This would mean that Einstein was right after all, and there is a scrambler on
the path of the signal coming from the processing entity in the background.

Oh, and Cryptosystem sounds too much like something referring to
cryptcurrencies. Cryptographic system would work as a better title!

